# Rate 1 out of 10 of 5 movies from above user's movie library



## Bender (Aug 29, 2011)

As the title says rate the above users taste of the 5 movies/tv series he or she chooses from their personal library. Nothing from on your HD only the movies/tv series that you own in your house. No anime stuff.

Get it?

Good.

Alright let's begin:

Here's mine:

1. Watchmen
2. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (First live action flick)
3. Spawn the animated series (animated collection) season 1-3
4.The Last Samurai
5.The Usual suspects


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

The only thing I own is Firefly, the boxed set.

I guess I'd rate yours a 10/10. I mean, you got the fucking Ninja Turtles movies.


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2011)

^

Eh, I can't really rate them since I haven't seen Firefly

1.Anchorman
2.Talladega Nights
3.Superbad
4.Get Smart
5.Borat


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually I remembered two movies I own: Gattaca & Spaceballs. 

1. Firefly
2. Gattaca
3. Spaceballs


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 29, 2011)

1.Eternal Sunshine of The Spotless Mind.

2.Pulp Fiction

3.City of God

4.Memento

5.The Shining

I only saw space balls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Only? 

I only saw all those movies. I'd give it a 9/10; it lacks Spaceballs.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 29, 2011)

Seen pulp fiction, think the movie is way overrated. The Shining is a classic though, still haven't seen memento or city of good.

My library is preety shit, mostly.

1. LOTR: FotR
2. LOTR: TTT
3. LOTR: TRotK
4. Forgetting Sarah Marshal
5. Dances with Wolves

Probably the best i own. I stopped buying DVDs as soon as i learn i could pirate most things.


----------



## Grape (Aug 29, 2011)

KidTony said:


> Lotr:FotR 8/10
> Lotr:TT 7.8/10
> Lotr:RotK 8.8/10
> Sarah Marshall 6.2/10
> Dances w/ Wolves 7.8/10



A Beautiful Mind
American Beauty
Juno
Interview with the Vampire
Tombstone


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> A Beautiful Mind 7/10
> American Beauty 9/10
> Juno 6/10
> Interview with the Vampire 7/10
> Tombstone 6/10



Unforgiven
Taxi Driver
Raging Bull
Tell No One
Clerks


----------



## Lamb (Aug 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Unforgiven 10/10
> Taxi Driver 10/10
> Raging Bull 8/10
> Tell No One 8/10
> Clerks 7/10



A Bridge Too Far
LA Confidential
All About My Mother
M
Diggstown


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2011)

^

Haven't seen any of those can't rate 

American Psycho
Kill Bill vol.1
Kill Bill vol.2
Punisher
Inception


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> ^
> 
> Haven't seen any of those can't rate
> 
> ...



7/10
9/10
7.5/10
Which Punisher? Probably 5/10 for all.
9/10

1) Jaws
2) Jurassic Park
3) Jaws 4: The Revenge
4) Jaws 3
5) Jaws 5: Cruel Jaws
6) City of the Living Dead
7) Dont Torture a Duckling
8) Zombie
9) New York Ripper
10) Bay of blood
11) Kill Baby, Kill
12) Danger, Diabolic
13) The Girl Who Knew Too Much
14) Knives of the Avenger
15) Black Sunday
16) Black Sabbath
17) Out for Justice
18) On Deadly Ground
19) Devils Rejects
20) Once Upon a Time in the West.

Not even all my movies...lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 29, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> 7/10
> 9/10
> 7.5/10
> Which Punisher? Probably 5/10 for all.
> ...



we're rating the library as a whole right?  i rate ur 8.5, since i don't know most of the movies on ur list, i figure they must be real movies, not just blockbusters, what took it down was all those jaws movies, since the first was the only good one.

having said that

my list:

predators
AVP 2
drunken master 1
family guy blue harvest
animatrix
300
iron man


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2011)

@ MartialHorror

I meant the one with Tom Jane



NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> we're rating the library as a whole right?



No just 5 movies from your movie library



> having said that
> 
> my list:
> 
> ...




Ghost dog way of the samurai 
Rush Hour
Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
Who Framed Roger Rabbit
Teen Titans vol.2


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> Ghost dog way of the samurai: n/a
> Rush Hour: 8.7/10
> Batman: Mask of the Phantasm: Don't really remember it
> Who Framed Roger Rabbit: 9/10
> Teen Titans vol.2: Dont know those episodes exactly but the series as a whole Ill say 7.5/10



Picking a random 5 movies right in front of me.

Scott Pilgrim
DBZ Lord Slug
Ong-Bak
Sonic The Hedgehog: The Movie (OVA)
White Chicks


----------



## Bender (Aug 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Picking a random 5 movies right in front of me.
> 
> Scott Pilgrim 9.5/10
> DBZ Lord Slug 6.5/10
> ...



I was gonna say no anime but what the fuck I don't care

Batman Begins 
Batman:Gotham Knight
The Dark Knight
Bad News Bears
Juice


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2011)

Ow, I didnt read the opening enough I guess as I completely missed the point. But yes, my movie tastes are quite questionable (although as a kid I loved Jaws, and as an adult HAD to buy Jaws 5 since its so rare).


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2011)

Bender said:


> I was gonna say no anime but what the fuck I don't care
> 
> Batman Begins
> Batman:Gotham Knight
> ...


9/10
7/10
10/10
didn't c
look up

Godzilla 1954
Thor (2011)
Iron Man (2008)
Rise of the Planet of the Apes (2011)
and last but not least *drum roll please*
Beast from the 20,000 Fathoms.


----------



## Jena (Aug 30, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Godzilla 1954
> Thor (2011)
> Iron Man (2008)
> Rise of the Planet of the Apes (2011)
> ...



10/10
never saw
2/10
10/10
never saw


So are we just picking random movies from our libraries? 

Well, I just wrote down the first five that I saw, so I hope so. 

Miss Congeniality
Batman Begins
Tangled
Mulan
Night at the Museum


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 30, 2011)

Jena said:


> Well, I just wrote down the first five that I saw, so I hope so.
> 
> *Miss Congeniality:* n/a
> *Batman Begins: *8.5/10
> ...



Live Free or Die Hard
Toy Story 3
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Don't Be A Menace to South Central While Drinking Yo Juice in the Hood
Fresh Prince Season One


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Live Free or Die Hard 7/10
> Toy Story 3 9.5/10
> Sherlock Holmes (2009) 7.5/10
> Don't Be A Menace to South Central While Drinking Yo Juice in the Hood 8/10
> Fresh Prince Season One 8/10



The Wire season 3
The Godfather
Blade Runner: Final Cut
Fight Club
Traffic


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The Wire season 3 * Unseen. really need to watch the show *
> The Godfather *9.2/10*
> Blade Runner: Final Cut *8.4/10*
> Fight Club *Tyler Durden/10 errr 9.3/10*
> Traffic*8.7/10*



Dexter Season 1
Dexter Season 2
TRAFFIC (jajaja)
Saving Private Ryan
Braveheart


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Dexter Season 1
> Dexter Season 2
> TRAFFIC (jajaja)
> Saving Private Ryan 10/10
> Braveheart



Haven't really seen the rest of 'em. 

The Matrix
The Matrix Reloaded
Matrix Revolutions
Blade II
I Robot


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Haven't really seen the rest of 'em.
> 
> The Matrix  8/10
> The Matrix Reloaded  7/10
> ...


First five out of the binder:

Let Me In
Trick R Treat
Coraline
500 Days of Summer
Inside Man


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> First five out of the binder:
> 
> Let Me In 7/10
> Trick R Treat haven't seen it
> ...



Dead Man
Eraserhead
Little Miss Sunshine
Infernal Affairs
Fargo


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Dead Man never saw
> Eraserhead 8.5-9/10
> Little Miss Sunshine 7.5/10
> Infernal Affairs 8.5/10
> Fargo 9.5/10



30 Rock season 2
No Country for Old Men
Michael Clayton
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Schindler's List


----------



## Jena (Sep 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> 30 Rock season 2
> No Country for Old Men
> Michael Clayton
> Raiders of the Lost Ark
> Schindler's List



10/10
9/10
Never seen it
9/10
9/10

(Good selection!)

All Dogs Go To Heaven
Terminator 2
Shrek 2
Princess Bride
Doctor Dolittle (original)


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 9, 2011)

All Dogs Go To Heaven: 9/10
Terminator 2: never seen it
Shrek 2: 9.5/10
Princess Bride: 10/10
Doctor Dolittle (original): never seen it

My library:
The Lion King
Patton
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Simpsons Movie
South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 9, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> My library:
> The Lion King - *10/10*
> Patton - *Never seen it*.
> Monty Python and the Holy Grail - *Same.*
> ...



All Dogs Go To Heaven
Chicken Little
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
Iron Man
My Bloody Valentine 3d


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> All Dogs Go To Heaven *Haven't seen it recently.*
> Chicken Little *Never seen it.*
> Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince *7/10*
> Iron Man *8/10*
> My Bloody Valentine 3d *3/10*


Next five:

Somewhere.
Toy Story 3.
A Clockwork Orange.
No Country For Old Men.
Zombieland.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Next five:
> 
> Somewhere.* Haven't seen it*
> Toy Story 3. *8.5/10*
> ...



Ed Wood
As Good As It Gets
Mulholland Drive
The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc 
Miller's Crossing


----------



## Jessica (Sep 9, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Ed Wood
> As Good As It Gets
> Mulholland Drive
> The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc
> Miller's Crossing



What a nice collection!

Ed Wood, 9
As Good As It Gets, 10
Mulholland Drive, 7
The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc , did not see.
Miller's Crossing, did not see.


*Mine:*
Awakenings
Am?lie
Death to Smoochy
Million Dollar Baby
Where The Wild Things Are


----------



## Jena (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica said:


> *Mine:*
> Awakenings
> Am?lie
> Death to Smoochy
> ...



Never seen it
Never seen it (but want to!)
6/10 (I haven't seen it since it came out and I don't remember that much about it)
Never seen it
3/10

Mine:
Band of Brothers
Ice Age
The Simpsons Movie
Shallow Hal
Bolt


----------



## Maycara (Sep 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> Mine:
> Band of Brothers : Never seen
> Ice Age : 8/10
> The Simpsons Movie  : 6.5/10
> ...



Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children Complete (Blu-Ray)
Star Wars Episode 1-6 (2004 dvd set(Blu-Ray set on pre-order))
Lord of the Rings Extended Edition Trilogy (Blu-ray set)
The Ultimate Matrix Collection (Blu-Ray set)
Monty Python and The Holy Grail (Blu-ray)

I love my Blu-ray


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2011)

Advent Children - C

Star Wars Episodes I-VI - C+ (Prequels drag it down).

Lord of the Rings Trilogy - A

Matrix Trilogy - C- (Sequels bring original down).

Monty Python - B+

*My Library*

Back to the Future

Rocky

Batman Returns

Hunchback of Notre Dame

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

Back to the Future - 3/10
Rocky - 5/10
Batman Returns - 7/10
Hunchback of Notre Dame - Never Seen it
Pulp Fiction - 9/10

My library continued:

Donnie Darko
Requiem for a Dream
Equilibrium
An Education
The Social Network


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 10, 2011)

Wait wait wait.....Sorry but this must be addressed.



Rukia said:


> Back to the Future - 3/10
> Rocky - 5/10
> Batman Returns - 7/10
> Hunchback of Notre Dame - Never Seen it
> Pulp Fiction - 9/10






Rukia said:


> Back to the Future - 3/10






Rukia said:


> Back to the Future - 3/10





Rukia said:


> Back to the Future - 3/10



What the hell Rukia?


----------



## Maycara (Sep 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> My library continued:
> 
> Donnie Darko : 9/10
> Requiem for a Dream : 10/10
> ...



Good movies, Love the top 3.

My next list:

Rocky Horror Picture Show
Fist of Legend
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
The Boondock Saints
The Evil Dead Trilogy


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 11, 2011)

Minzara said:


> Good movies, Love the top 3.
> 
> My next list:
> 
> ...



Eraserhead
Jesus Christ Superstar
Life of Brian
Charlie's Angels
Babette's Feast


----------

